# Hobbies?



## livelaughlovenow (Apr 23, 2012)

What is your hobby? What about your spouse?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## thegatewalker (Apr 29, 2012)

I program and also games 
spouse reading and writing collecting buttons and arts and crafts.


----------



## onehotmama (Apr 13, 2012)

Reading, cooking, scrapbooking.. My spouse mostly just sits in front of the computer, unfortunately.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

I really have a lot. Horses, gardening, flowers (specifically irises, Christmas cacti, gladioluses, & day lilies), artwork, and many craft type things. My estranged husband always had a lot of hobbies too. The problem was that we never really shared any common hobbies.


----------



## In_The_Wind (Feb 17, 2012)

Mine is exercising and working on my motorcycle my spouse is going to school lol.she is finishing up her nurse practioner license she does like to go to the movies when she can and she loves to decorate
When she has time
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## waiwera (Sep 8, 2009)

Mine - Dancing...middle eastern mainly but also fire poi and a bit of burlesque (sp?).

With hubby - earth building, bee keeping, kayaking and fishing.

We live on a small farm where we grow lots of food (veges, herbs, fruit) and rear small animals which we both enjoy and learn about together.. so it's a hobby/lifestyle.


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

thegatewalker said:


> I program and also games
> spouse reading and writing collecting buttons and arts and crafts.



Add in hiking, gardening, (loves horses to but currently don't have any)horseback riding, camping, collecting beads, ect to the spouse part mr gate...


----------

